# 77002 & 20610 vs 27093



## patriceyoung (May 11, 2010)

Good Morning~~

We are just having a discussion in regard to use of the CPT 27093, for an injection into the hip under fluro. (dye is being used for location purposes only/not diagnostic)  
I would appreciate any feed back in regard to this.  We are having A "BACK AND FORTH" with an Insurance company.
Thanks in advance for any feed back..

Patrice Young, CPC, CMSCS


----------



## jodierellis (May 11, 2010)

If it's not an arthrogram and an anesthetic injection only, then I would use the 20610 and 77002.


----------



## patriceyoung (May 12, 2010)

*injection vs arthrogram*

Jodie, 
THANK YOU SO MUCH.....Exactly my thoughts.  Thanks for confirming my thoughts.
Have a gr-8 day!

Patti


----------

